# Question about Rabies shots...



## Kim0208 (May 7, 2009)

My GSD had all his shots when he was a puppy and after reading a lot on here and elsewhere I have come to the conclusion that is all he needs and all I want him to have. As far as the rabies since it is regulated... can Homeopathic vets give rabies shots? I have a couple in my area and I was just curios?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

If they are licensed as vets through the state you are in, they can give a rabies vaccine and it will be legal. They must hold a doctorate in Vet med through an accredited college, and still be recognized as a doctor in good standing with the state that they are licensed in. (Most homeopathic vets in CT are in such a position, but choose not to give routine vaccinations.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah, homeopathic vets are vets first, and then they specialize in homeopathy. Some homeopathic will give a remedy right after vaccinating. Some homeopathic vets, like those that BJKimock mentioned, won't give any vaccines at all, just as a personal philosophy and/or preference.


----------



## Tehillah (Jun 21, 2010)

My holistic vet gives a remedy after the vaccine. This vaccine is nasty. The current rabies vaccine is enough for an elephant. It contains over 40 antigens and only 3-4 are needed for a dog to obtain an immune response. I am so thankful this vaccine is not required where I live. Having said that I need it to travel to the U.S. I wait until my dogs immune system is mature as an adult. I then give the vaccine and when it needs to be done again I do a titer.


----------

